# 68 GTO gas tank filler neck?



## DaveM (Feb 10, 2010)

I am installing a new gas tank but can not find the filler neck. Does anyone know where i can get one. I don't have the original one to re-use.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Well that's the damndest thing...........why can't you buy a tank with a filler neck for a 68 ????? You may need to scrounge an used one. Don't see where you are from in the country but there are a few on car-part.com. Search Results


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The Parts Place, Inc. sells tanks with the neck (1 vent), part number FT2384G. They also have the tank without the neck (2 vents), part number FT2385G. I don't know of anyone selling only the filler neck,


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> The Parts Place, Inc. sells tanks with the neck (1 vent), part number FT2384G. They also have the tank without the neck (2 vents), part number FT2385G. I don't know of anyone selling only the filler neck,


I should've looked there....

Any chance you can return the neckless tank for the Parts Place tank ?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Guy in our club with a 68 has a neckless tank.... He spills gas all over the road. the filler cap is just below the license plate and its difficult to fill. He's gone all over the venting process etc set it up like my '70 and still gas spills. I think he was going to replace the tank with one with a neck. I swear someone sold him the wrong tank but he insisted it was correct.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

I dont get it. Why would you sell a gas tank without a filler neck.?.?.?.

And why is it so difficult to find a tank for a 68???....??. With filler neck!!...just dont get the logic here...


----------

